# Purpose Driven Church Movement....Biblical?



## orlandogal (Jan 9, 2006)

The church is seeing this movement sweep the country. It does not fall right on my heart when I read about it, learn about its founder and see the seeker -sensitive, watered down results. I don't want to be a "divisive person", but can anyone else shed some light/thoughts on this subject? Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2006)

Leigh Ann,
Welcome aboard!

Go here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=14859#pid211127


----------



## orlandogal (Jan 9, 2006)

*Question*

Do you know why my everyone's posting was deleted? I saw that many people wrote a lot that I wanted to read but for some reason now it's gone and I can only see my original posting and Scotts, just underneath.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=15215&page=1

more PDL discussion...

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## Scot (Jan 10, 2006)

Lots of good articles here:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/seeker.html


----------



## gwine (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orlandogal_
> Do you know why my everyone's posting was deleted? I saw that many people wrote a lot that I wanted to read but for some reason now it's gone and I can only see my original posting and Scotts, just underneath.



It's a throwback to _1984_, where history is rewritten and/or deleted. More likely, someone wrote something they regretted and deleted it themselves. I have done that once (that I can remember). Only the original author or one of the administrators can delete a post, As far as I know.


----------



## orlandogal (Jan 10, 2006)

*I think you may be right....*

I think you may be right...there was a whole link of comments, like about 15 or so, then all of a sudden they were gone.....yes, and I read 1984.........I would hate to think that that could happen here on this site as it is christian based.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orlandogal_
> I think you may be right...there was a whole link of comments, like about 15 or so, then all of a sudden they were gone.....yes, and I read 1984.........I would hate to think that that could happen here on this site as it is christian based.



It can happen here, and it is their right. The Admins and Mods are very strict (and rightfully so) about what content can be allowed. In fact, I saw one banned member's posts get deleted altogether because he advocated Metcalfe's heresy. Here today, gone tomorrow.

I don't know how familiar you are with church controversies of the past. Think of it this way. Would the Nicean council have allowed for the Arian heresy to stand as an equal to the Gospel of Jesus Christ? Absolutely not! In fact, it was almost unanimously condemned (which is contrary to what the historical revisionist novelist Dan Brown would like for us to believe).

Try not to think of it as walking on eggshells, sister. There is a reason why certain things are done around here, and I am not about to argue with them about it. 

(I think I have all my facts straight here. To the Admins and Mods, please correct me if there's something amiss in what I said.)


----------

